# Build It Yourself



## SouthTexasRedneck

The best I can tell all of the links to the PDF files do NOT work. It will loop you back to the Forums Home page.


----------



## JWPalmer

Correct. Search in the equipment hardware forum for a thread titled Plans for (whatever it is you are looking for) and you should find a thread that has the file as an attachment.


----------



## michael628

PDF Plans links not working!?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

michael628 said:


> PDF Plans links not working!?


The PDFs are available for download in this thread:









Build It Yourself - Equipment Plans in PDF format


This post is a Table of Contents for this Plans PDF thread. To review/download the desired plan, scroll down the thread til you find the Post # shown in the Table of Contents below. Note that each plan has a thumbnail image at the beginning of the post, but the actual PDF file is at the end of...




www.beesource.com


----------

